# Solved: Burner control valve problem on gas grill



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a CharGriller Model 3001 three burner gas grill. It has been working fine until a couple of weeks ago.

Now, the far right burner control valve can only work between Off and High. I am unable to turn the flame down. No matter how I try to push and twist the knob, it will not rotate CCW beyond the High setting. Is there something I can adjust or replace on it, or am I looking at getting a whole new three valve manifold assembly?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You should be able to open the valve, clean, it out and thinly coat it with a heat resistant grease. Reassemble...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you. May not get a chance to take it apart until around the 19th.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Was getting ready to take it apart last weekend and noticed it was working again. All that I did was disconnect the hose from the propane tank. Still works after reconnecting the tank.


----------

